# looking for a good water melon wine!!



## Tess (Jul 4, 2013)

My A.D.D and the recipe forum don't do well. its all stickies and its seems page after page is recipes is all the same page. lol
Like I said it might be my A.D.D. I don't even know where this is going to go considering its all stickies in here. I need a good watermelon wine if anyone hears me out there!! lol


----------



## dralarms (Jul 4, 2013)

The biggest thing about watermelon is to ferment colder then normal or it will spoil, also skip the k-meta and 24 hr wait, crank it up ASAP after getting it in the primary. I did one and it spoiled, very nasty smelling.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 4, 2013)

I posted this in another thread...Jack Keller had a wine blog post on watermelon wine last week. It may be helpful.

(Sorry, not sure how to embed links from the iPad.)


----------

